# 2008 Muscle Beach Venice Grand Reopening



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

by Getbig.com It was a very hot day here in sunny Los Angeles, and thousands of people flocked to the beach for some cooler air and fun in the sun. The workout area at Muscle Beach Venice had closed about two weeks ago, as Bodybuilding.com and Headblade put up over $50,000 to completely bring new [...]

*Read More...*


----------

